# Fog Light demon eye mod



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know exactly what the chevy cruze uses for a foglight but on my cobalt it was a projector housing. Tonight I just did a quick 'demon eye' mod on my foglights and thought I'd share with you cruze owners as well.

To start you need to remove your foglight projector and get an LED strip. I chose blue for mine but you can obviously do any color.










Then you trim the LED strip down so it will fit without overlapping at all. I ended up cutting my strip in half.










Next you drill a hole in the projecter housing and feed the LED strip thru and secure it in place using double sided tape.










As you can see I also put a rubber grommet in as well to help seal...Before I actually install them onto the car I will but a bit of silicone in to completely seal it up.

Make sure everything is in place and test it out!










Here it is in the dark...










Most people use red LED's, hence the 'demon eye' moniker. But I've kinda got a cop car thing going so I wanted to do the blue lights...

Again, I dunno if this will apply to the Cruze's foglight setup, but hopefully this helps someone


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job, and looks really cool. But here in Texas, that'd be considered impersonating a cop...a big illegal no-no.


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

Same here in hawaii. Not even a ticket, straight to the handcuffs for any blue lights on your car. Your actual fogs won't be affected at all. This is an entirely separate light inside your foglight housing. You wire the led's to a separate power source and a switch so you can turn them off and on at will and you won't lose your foglights.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Here in Michigan red or blue are a big NO NO as well. But it looks sweet.


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

And despite the crazy strict law, I've got a semi 'cop't theme going with my car. Blue lights, strobes, a siren and a PA.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Honestly if they arent flashing i dont think anybody is going to bother you.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah exaclty, I find that "law" kinda stupid and pointless. Here in Toronto, blue or red colored fogs arent illegal. Im installing my blue fogs tommorow morning. Pics will be uploaded tommorow!

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Red LED would have looked real good  but really feeling the blue looks good. In Miami you can get pulled over for anything so, a no from me, but if i could i would. 

Maybe post a night picture from far showing the front fascia?




CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah exaclty, I find that "law" kinda stupid and pointless. Here in Toronto, blue or red colored fogs arent illegal. Im installing my blue fogs tommorow morning. Pics will be uploaded tommorow!
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


 Can't wait man


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

Again tho the thing thats cool about the 'demon eye' mod is that you still have the normal use of your fogs. 

Here's some pics I took last night:


























And then you turn off the blue led's and switch the fogs back on:


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

And One of the guys in my crew has a red and black theme going (black balt with red hightlights) and I've kinda gone with the grey, and black with blue highlights. Thus the blue lights


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

looks awesome definitely a cool mod if your at a car show or just hanging with friends in a parking lot. It would be pretty cool looking just sitting there with those demon eyes lit


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah very very nice, Im installing my 10000K fog lights this week, had no time over the weekend so somtime this week I will post a whole bunch of new pics  sorry for the wait people


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

10000K??? Way too blue. :signs006:


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

All I am gonna say is, FOR WHAT.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah exaclty, I find that "law" kinda stupid and pointless. Here in Toronto, blue or red colored fogs arent illegal. Im installing my blue fogs tommorow morning. Pics will be uploaded tommorow!
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


Actually they are in Ontario. No vehicle may cast a blue lamp in any direction or a red lamp to the front unless it meets certain requirements. ie. Snow plow, emergency vehicle, police vehicle. Will they bother you if it isn't flashing? Maybe not for a bit but someone could stop you eventually.


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> Actually they are in Ontario. No vehicle may cast a blue lamp in any direction or a red lamp to the front unless it meets certain requirements. ie. Snow plow, emergency vehicle, police vehicle. Will they bother you if it isn't flashing? Maybe not for a bit but someone could stop you eventually.


Oh yeah, here in hawaii it's actually arrestable to have any blue light on your car period.


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

getblended said:


> All I am gonna say is, FOR WHAT.


The point is just to do something different. I can flick these on and have the blue glowing projectors then turn them off and switch on my fogs like normal. It's not for everyone but thats kinda the point, right?


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

And just to update, this pic was taken on wednesday, they are holding up pretty good


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for the crap quality, was taken with my ipod...


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

thats kinda sneaky i like that ^_^...


----------

